# Head out of the rabbit hole. Be honest.



## Stew (5/9/20)

Once you are more or less settled down with what you have got equipment wise, what's your average spend a month on juice? Do you do DIY?
Do you try new flavours every month to find a new favourite?
Do you stick to flavours you have come to know and like? (Like sticking to one brand of cigarettes)
What sort of level of nicotine are you using if any?
How many flavours in different setups do you rotate? Do you alternate MTL and DTL devices?
Would be fascinated to see your answers.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/9/20)

Have you settled down with what you have got equipment wise ?
No....it's an illness don't judge me.

What's your average spend a month on juice?
Too difficult to estimate... DIY

Do you do DIY?
Yes DIY only

Do you try new flavours every month to find a new favourite?
Yes. I',m always on the lookout for new recipes.

What sort of level of nicotine are you using if any?
2mg

How many flavours in different setups do you rotate?
5+

Do you alternate MTL and DTL devices?
DTL only

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (5/9/20)

Once you are more or less settled down with what you have got equipment wise, what's your average spend a month on juice? Do you do DIY?
D i y and buy - app R500-1000
Do you try new flavours every month to find a new favourite?
Yes
Do you stick to flavours you have come to know and like? (Like sticking to one brand of cigarettes)
If it's sweet stuff , I'll give it a try - tend to like tobacco custards and shakes - anything strawberry. 
What sort of level of nicotine are you using if any?
3 - 6 mg
How many flavours in different setups do you rotate?
Normally 2 - 3 
Do you alternate MTL and DTL devices?
No DL only

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## BioHAZarD (5/9/20)

I plead the 5th as my responses could incriminate me

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 18


----------



## Adephi (5/9/20)

Once you are more or less settled down with what you have got equipment wise, what's your average spend a month on juice? Do you do DIY?
99% DIY. Spend around R500 when I top up every 2-3 months

Do you try new flavours every month to find a new favourite?
Always searching for something new.

Do you stick to flavours you have come to know and like? (Like sticking to one brand of cigarettes)
Will stick to one unless something better comes along.

What sort of level of nicotine are you using if any?
3mg

How many flavours in different setups do you rotate? 
4 devices in rotation. 4 flavours at a time.

Do you alternate MTL and DTL devices?
Restricted DL to a very loose MTL.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## GarethB (5/9/20)

Once you are more or less settled down with what you have got equipment wise, what's your average spend a month on juice? Do you do DIY?
Yes, DIY only since the tobacco prohibition here in SA. In the beginning it was quite a lot as I didn't know any good recipes yet. Now that I've settled, I'd say approximately R500 from BLCK-vapour. (You guys can pm me cheaper vendors so we don't high-jack the thread with suggestions)

Do you try new flavours every month to find a new favourite?
Yes, finally last month I mixed up the ID10-T version of Bronuts and Sugar cookies and cream, as well a Cheesecake recipe from Andre on this site.

Do you stick to flavours you have come to know and like? (Like sticking to one brand of cigarettes)
Yes, custards, bakery, desserts.

What sort of level of nicotine are you using if any?
I vape 2mg and if I switch to an MTL then it's 10mg

How many flavours in different setups do you rotate? Do you alternate MTL and DTL devices?
One flavour in my RTA, when the tank becomes empty then I put in a new flavour. If I'm watching TV then I use an MTL setup which is where I prefer fruity flavours.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## NecroticAngel (5/9/20)

Once you are more or less settled down with what you have got equipment wise, what's your average spend a month on juice? Do you do DIY?
Happy with my equipment, I spend about R800 every 4 months or so for 2 of us to vape, although recently I bought some juices I dont normally.

Do you try new flavours every month to find a new favourite?
I make new flavors probably once a week 

Do you stick to flavours you have come to know and like? (Like sticking to one brand of cigarettes)
When I DIY I make candy, thats as close to sticking to a "something" I have managed

What sort of level of nicotine are you using if any?
3-6

How many flavours in different setups do you rotate? Do you alternate MTL and DTL devices?
3, I hate MTL, but I was wanting a high nic thing for when I first get up in the morning cos I still felt like a ciggie at that time of the day, managed not to smoke but it was bothering me, so I have a few puffs only when I just get up in the morning and put the mtl back in the cupboard and I dont have that craving anymore.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Mzr (5/9/20)

Once you are more or less settled down with what you have got equipment wise, what's your average spend a month on juice? Do you do DIY? 

Mostly Diy juice 400 a month sometimes more if have to mix for my brother too. 

Do you try new flavours every month to find a new favorite? 

Yes, I do like to search for new ideas on flavor profiles 

Do you stick to flavours you have come to know and like? (Like sticking to one brand of cigarettes)
Yes I do have my regular recipes I am always mixing up but like little of change now and then 
What sort of level of nicotine are you using if any?
Mostly 2mg and 5mg in mtl 
How many flavours in different setups do you rotate? Always two devices one for Fruit and one for desert 
Do you alternate MTL and DTL devices?
I mostly use squonk mods the mtl I use mostly around the house 
Would be fascinated to see your answers

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/9/20)

Once you are more or less settled down with what you have got equipment wise. 
_Still searching for that perfect setup _

what's your average spend a month on juice? R1.5 - R2k

Do you do DIY? Unsuccessfully 

Do you try new flavours every month to find a new favorite? Every now and then

Do you stick to flavours you have come to know and like? (Like sticking to one brand of cigarettes) I think everyone on the forum knows the answer to that question... TAVIRO!!! 

What sort of level of nicotine are you using if any? 3mg DL and 12-18mg Freebase MTL 25-35mg Nic Salts MTL

How many flavours in different setups do you rotate? About 3-4 different flavours daily. I tend to stick to 3 liquids permanently, and vary the 4th occasionally 

Do you alternate MTL and DTL devices? Yes I do both daily

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (5/9/20)

Once you are more or less settled down with what you have got equipment wise, what's your average spend a month on juice? Do you do DIY?
DIY and much purchasing … I’m taking the 5th on spend, save to say that it’s calmed down to a panic from when I started vaping, as I didn’t really know what I wanted until I got it, and I looooooove new toys.
Do you try new flavours every month to find a new favourite?
Is the Pope Catholic
Do you stick to flavours you have come to know and like? (Like sticking to one brand of cigarettes)
If it's sweet, and flavour laden, (MTL eliquid), then I’m generally keen. My bias is towards “coil cloggers”, Caramels, Butterscotch, and Custards with a tobacco undertone and a splash of menthol for a cool, (excuse the pun), throat hit … Not big into the fruity stuff. I'd still like to try a (sweet) coffee as a vape.
What sort of level of nicotine are you using if any?
12 to 18 mg
How many flavours in different setups do you rotate?
Hmmm … I would say two to three in a week, (I'm excluding my "stealth vape")
Do you alternate MTL and DTL devices?
90% MTL , with the balance restricted DL and some squonking, (particularly if I’m trying out new flavours)

I'm keen to hear your answers, as I think you've been vaping for more-a-less the same period as me

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir (5/9/20)

1)Once you are more or less settled down with what you have got equipment wise, 
*4 or 5 distinct setups which I pretty much will never part with I guess. Others come and go *

2)what's your average spend a month on juice? Do you do DIY?
*About R2500-R3000, plus DIY on top of that* 

3)Do you try new flavours every month to find a new favourite?
*Very seldom. Learned too many wasteful lessons *

4)Do you stick to flavours you have come to know and like? (Like sticking to one brand of cigarettes)
*For the most part. Yes. About 6 flavours that are my go-to*

5)What sort of level of nicotine are you using if any?
*Between 2mg and 20mg, depending on application *

6)How many flavours in different setups do you rotate? 
*Usually 3 or 4 daily *

7)Do you alternate MTL and DTL devices?
*Yes, daily use is a mix between the two *

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Silver (5/9/20)

Great questions @Stew !

first few years of vaping I bought lots of gear. At least one or two new items each month and even more new juices per month both local and international. I spent quite a bit but to me it was justified because I was not smoking and I considered that a bigger win than the wasted spend on unnecessary or unsuitable gear and juice. 

Last two years or so I’ve not spent nearly as much. Maybe a new tank or device once or twice a year. And predominantly local juice. I’d say my basic workhorse juice requirements cost about 500-600 per month. But occasionally I try out new juices. Before Covid probably a few new juices every 3 months or so. Just to try out something. 

The thing is that I like my devices now and don’t get the itch to try out new things as often. Although it does strike occasionally and needs to be quenched. 

I don’t really mind what I’ve spent on vaping because it’s enabled me to keep off the stinkies for about 6/7 years. It’s been a major, major win for me.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Stew (5/9/20)

Thanks for all the answers. Seems like there are a fair amount of variations on the way we vape. In some cases as expensive as cigarettes would have been and other ways more economical.
To date I haven't bought a commercial E-Juice. Very nervous to splash out R250 plus and not enjoy it. My DIY has been mixing bought (But not commercial sold) juices I already have to see the results.
A bit timid to try new things I guess.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Silver (5/9/20)

will answer your questions here directly. Your questions are marked in blue. 

Once you are more or less settled down with what you have got equipment wise,

About 6 devices in daily use. Two Reos. Three MTL tanks on dependable mods and my little Evod.


 what's your average spend a month on juice?

Normal workhorse juice is about 500-600 a month I would estimate. This excludes me buying the odd new juice here and there to try out.


Do you do DIY?

I tried a few times but didn’t have the time to get it right so no, I don’t. My DIY is limited to diluting down juices with base, adding menthol or adding Nic. Those I can do with ease 

Do you try new flavours every month to find a new favourite?

I used to try out a lot more new flavours in my first few years of vaping. Spent thousands on lots and lots of juices. But nowadays it’s about one or two new flavours every 2 months or so. I am more picky now with what I try because I know better what I will probably like.

Do you stick to flavours you have come to know and like? (Like sticking to one brand of cigarettes)

I vape about 4 or 5 juices (flavours) at once in various devices. Mainly tobaccoes and fruity menthols. But yes I pretty much stick to those most of the time. I like to have one device set up for trying out new flavours occasionally. At one point I would try out new flavours every week. Sometimes a few a week. But now it’s much much less.

What sort of level of nicotine are you using if any?

used to be 18mg for MTL and about 9mg for DL. Now I am MTL only. Down to about 9mg I’d say. I don’t know my exact Nic level because I Nic up and down often. I also eyeball my dilution process so sometimes it’s a bit stronger or a bit weaker. I’d say I’m between 6 and 12. In that range.


How many flavours in different setups do you rotate? Do you alternate MTL and DTL devices?

I have about 5 flavours in rotation at all times. Usually two or three get vaped at the same time. Ie 2/3 devices while I’m working. So I grab each one as I feel. Normally a tobacco and a fruity menthol. I find they balance each other.

I used to do MTL in mornings and out and about and DL the rest of the day. But as of beginning of this year (2020) I have switched to full time MTL. DL started making me cough a bit. Don’t know why. Switched back to 100% MTL and haven’t gone back. I actually am back to how I started (Twisp Clearo 1 which was MTL). So I don’t mind. It feels good for me and I think it’s better for me.

hope that helps

good questions @Stew !

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/9/20)

Once you are more or less settled down with what you have got equipment wise, what's your average spend a month on juice? Do you do DIY?

I have a fair collection that I have built up over almost 7 years since I gave up stinkies and vaped exclusively! I have to take the 5th on how much I spend but it's still way less than I would be paying for and ICU bed if I was still smoking.

I do have my most used setups like the Dani and Stratum mods and my OG Dvarw DL collection. I really enjoy playing for new vape gear and am always looking for an atty that can match up to the Dvarw DL but haven't found one yet.

Do you try new flavours every month to find a new favourite?

I have tried a Bazillion juices and Red Pill remains my juice of choice. I have a small collection of other juices that I vape occasionally for a change.

Do you stick to flavours you have come to know and like? (Like sticking to one brand of cigarettes)

Red Pill 99.9% of the time!

What sort of level of nicotine are you using if any?

3mg

How many flavours in different setups do you rotate? Do you alternate MTL and DTL devices?

No juice rotation for me really... and DL only. MTL makes me cough for some reason. I can't even do tightish RDL.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## RayDeny (6/9/20)

This is a tough one, I have settled on my ADV as well as a mod and atty combo that makes me happy and dose everything I want. The issue is I can not go past a vape shop without going in and coming out with something, anything. It’s a problem.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Can relate 4


----------



## Feliks Karp (6/9/20)

If you DIY and find a set of flavours you enjoy, you can keep cost down to like R500-R600 every few months. I may splurge now and then, on a local juice makers flavour that I want now and then, something I don't necessarily want to recreate or vape every day.

Vaping is as cheap as you make it.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/9/20)

*Once you are more or less settled down with what you have got equipment wise*
"Settled Down", I do not know what this means... but I have 5 mods running and twice as many tanks/RDA's wicked up, try and keep the numbers down, but have 24 tanks on the desk and a few more in the drawer still to be used (and some more coming)

*what's your average spend a month on juice?*
Between me and the Mrs, about R500-R800/month

*Do you do DIY?*
A little bit, just to keep the juice levels on a one-month supply minimum

*Do you try new flavours every month to find a new favourite?*
No, tend to stick to what I like, same with the Mrs, she only likes one profile

*Do you stick to flavours you have come to know and like? (Like sticking to one brand of cigarettes)*
Yes, will try something new in the same profile range every 3 months, just to break the habit of one juice as well and not get tired of the same thing

*What sort of level of nicotine are you using if any?*
0-6mg (9mg once in a while), Mrs uses 12-18mg

*How many flavours in different setups do you rotate?*
5 flavors in 5 setups at a time

*Do you alternate MTL and DTL devices?*
Yes, all through the day i'll jump between DL and MTL

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CJB85 (6/9/20)

Stew said:


> Thanks for all the answers. Seems like there are a fair amount of variations on the way we vape. In some cases as expensive as cigarettes would have been and other ways more economical.
> To date I haven't bought a commercial E-Juice. Very nervous to splash out R250 plus and not enjoy it. My DIY has been mixing bought (But not commercial sold) juices I already have to see the results.
> A bit timid to try new things I guess.


Once the whole covid thing is over, try Vapers Corner in Equestria. They offer (or used to, pre-covid) an HUGE range of liquids in tester devices. I think it is one of the most awesome gestures to offer the “try before you buy” option to customers.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 3


----------



## Stew (6/9/20)

CJB85 said:


> Once the whole covid thing is over, try Vapers Corner in Equestria. They offer (or used to, pre-covid) an HUGE range of liquids in tester devices. I think it is one of the most awesome gestures to offer the “try before you buy” option to customers.


Thank you. That would be super.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stranger (7/9/20)

Once you are more or less settled down with what you have got equipment wise, what's your average spend a month on juice? Do you do DIY?
DIY and buy - Buy when I need every couple of months =- R500
Do you try new flavours every month to find a new favourite?
No only occasionally
Do you stick to flavours you have come to know and like? (Like sticking to one brand of cigarettes)
Yes, my ADV is a staple. I have couple of DIY session juices 
What sort of level of nicotine are you using if any?
3 mg
How many flavours in different setups do you rotate?
Normally 2 - 3 
Do you alternate MTL and DTL devices?
No restricted DL only

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stranger (7/9/20)

Stew said:


> To date I haven't bought a commercial E-Juice. Very nervous to splash out R250 plus and not enjoy it. My DIY has been mixing bought (But not commercial sold) juices I already have to see the results.
> A bit timid to try new things I guess.



I think we are all a bit like that. I hate waste of any kind. I noted on another thread some mixers said they were 90% happy with their creations. I think I am at 95% with my ADV and have decided, stuff the other 5%. Perfectionists are never happy and often suffer because of their OCD and I do not want to put myself through that. The mere fact that I have come from 25-30 smokes a day to 36 mg nic down to 3mg nic should be enough cause for me to jump up and down and wave my knickers in the air.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## baksteen8168 (7/9/20)

*Once you are more or less settled down with what you have got equipment wise, what's your average spend a month on juice?*
Roughly R500. Some months I buy no concentrates as I have enough to carry me over to the next month.
*
Do you do DIY?*
Yes. Will occasionally buy a juice from a store, but 99% of the time I vape my DIY juice

*Do you try new flavours every month to find a new favourite?*
I'll pop in a new concentrate in my basket every now and then to try something new.

*Do you stick to flavours you have come to know and like? (Like sticking to one brand of cigarettes)*
I tend to stick to dessert flavors.

*What sort of level of nicotine are you using if any?*
2mg - 0mg
*
How many flavours in different setups do you rotate? *
3 - 4 Different devices and flavors

*Do you alternate MTL and DTL devices?*
DL only. MTL doesn't satisfy the itch.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stranger (7/9/20)

By the way Stew, The Mad Hatter said to say :Howzit". He saw you wandering around down there. Rather speak to this dude though

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (7/9/20)

1)Once you are more or less settled down with what you have got equipment wise,
*four DL setups and one MTL pod device. *

2)what's your average spend a month on juice? Do you do DIY?
*Around R3000 per year at Vapecon, R300 p/m on something new that comes out. I have DIY'd twice so far.*

3)Do you try new flavours every month to find a new favourite?
*Sometimes, only after doing a bit of research. *

4)Do you stick to flavours you have come to know and like? (Like sticking to one brand of cigarettes)
*Mostly, there are a few that just cannot be beat. *

5)What sort of level of nicotine are you using if any?
*3mg for DL and 12mg MTL. I hate nicotine salts.*

6)How many flavours in different setups do you rotate?
*I open two bottles at a time.*

7)Do you alternate MTL and DTL devices?
*Yes but MTL is used rarely. *

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stew (7/9/20)

Stranger said:


> By the way Stew, The Mad Hatter said to say :Howzit". He saw you wandering around down there. Rather speak to this dude though


LOL. I don't want to go where he lives. I can't afford to buy a new outfit.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## CMMACKEM (7/9/20)

In 2017 I spent around 7k on vape related things per month. 

The USA ejuice order I just placed was over 10k(Cost price) including shipping and excluding VAT.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stew (7/9/20)

CMMACKEM said:


> In 2017 I spent around 7k on vape related things per month.
> 
> The USA ejuice order I just placed was over 10k(Cost price) including shipping and excluding VAT.


Now that's an enthusiastic spend. LOL.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## BurnerRSA (7/9/20)

*Once you are more or less settled down with what you have got equipment wise, what's your average spend a month on juice?*
I spent R2100 this month. Started DIY so bought PG, VG, NIC and flavouring for about 6 recipe's I thought I was going to like.
*
Do you do DIY?*
Yes. Just Started. I don't think I am very good at though. Everything tastes very sharp and chemical to me. Except maybe 3 of the recipe's I mixed.

*Do you try new flavours every month to find a new favourite?*
I will most definitely be looking for new flavours.

*Do you stick to flavours you have come to know and like? (Like sticking to one brand of cigarettes)*
I'm still looking for my ADV. I have been off the stinkies for 3 months now and I think I'm still looking for that cigarette flavour replacement. Yes I know it is two different flavour processes. From all the tobacco's I have tried, (Both bought juices & Mixed), a modified Quitters Corner recipe as been my ADV 80% of the time. I like the fruity flavours as well but not all day.

*What sort of level of nicotine are you using if any?*
10mg - 12mg
*
How many flavours in different setups do you rotate? *
2 - MTL RTA and MTL RDA for Sampling.

*Do you alternate MTL and DTL devices?*
No. MTL Only.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stew (7/9/20)

BurnerRSA said:


> *Once you are more or less settled down with what you have got equipment wise, what's your average spend a month on juice?*
> I spent R2100 this month. Started DIY so bought PG, VG, NIC and flavouring for about 6 recipe's I thought I was going to like.
> *
> Do you do DIY?*
> ...


I am in the same boat. I find the tobacco flavours are not doing it for me. I find I am adding about ten to 20% Letchie flavour juice with the sam nic strength to my tobacco flavours. Might be an idea to buy a fruit flavour you think you would like and try doing the same.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (8/9/20)

Stew said:


> I am in the same boat. I find the tobacco flavours are not doing it for me. I find I am adding about ten to 20% Letchie flavour juice with the sam nic strength to my tobacco flavours. Might be an idea to buy a fruit flavour you think you would like and try doing the same.



This is interesting  ... I too started Vaping on tobacco flavours, and slowly began increasing sweetness, then replacing sweetness for caramel, and now it's the other way around ... adding a tiny splash of tobacco and a dash of menthol for a throat hit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LeislB (8/9/20)

1)Once you are more or less settled down with what you have got equipment wise,
I love a dual coil RTA, 9 or so now and 2 Zeus X Mesh tanks, one got fruit and 1 for desserts

2)what's your average spend a month on juice? Do you do DIY?
My spend spiraled out of control during lockdown, I got so much more involved in the vaping scene. There were so many new tanks and mods I wanted to try. I don't want to calculate what I've spent, better for my sanity that way. Yes, I DIY. 

3)Do you try new flavours every month to find a new favourite?
For over a year I used my own DIY juices exclusively, then I tried Pulse secret syrup and it basically ruined DIY for me, I can't get anything nearly as good. I am trying. I like trying new flavours, and have recently ventured into dessert flavours for an after meal treat. 

4)Do you stick to flavours you have come to know and like? (Like sticking to one brand of cigarettes)
I think I could vape Secret syrup all day, every day and be happy. Fruit in ice (lots of ice) is my staple. 

5)What sort of level of nicotine are you using if any?
2mg

6)How many flavours in different setups do you rotate?
Too many to count. I have juices that I've made, one shots and some commercial juices that rotate all the time. 

7)Do you alternate MTL and DTL devices?
Exclusively DL

Jeez, making my answers a different colour working on my phone made me swear a number of times! Cool thread @Stew

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stew (8/9/20)

LeislB said:


> 1)Once you are more or less settled down with what you have got equipment wise,
> I love a dual coil RTA, 9 or so now and 2 Zeus X Mesh tanks, one got fruit and 1 for desserts
> 
> 2)what's your average spend a month on juice? Do you do DIY?
> ...


Thanks @LeislB

Reactions: Like 3


----------

